# I Think Tillies In Season! :O



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey  , i think tillie is in season :O lol her bum area is red and swollen which mum says are signs of it , she is also crying out when i touch her there to check.

If your wondering why she hasn't been done yet , its because we like to let them have their first season then do it so i was wondering , how can i make her comfortable? any pain relief ideas? ect. and also what am i going to need when she starts bleeding and when she has the surgery?? 

thanks!  x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you sure it's not anal glands? When you say her bum, do you mean her bottom? (Anus?) Just asking as sometimes we have different words for things in different countries. In a female dog, her vulva (where she pees) will swell up HUGE like a plum and she will bleed. But she shouldn't really be in pain. She might be more clingy, but she shouldn't require anything for pain. If she's in pain, that makes me think there's something else going on. If her anus is swollen, I'd have the vet look at her anal glands as they might be full or impacted or infected.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you sure it's not anal glands? When you say her bum, do you mean her bottom? (Anus?) Just asking as sometimes we have different words for things in different countries. In a female dog, her vulva (where she pees) will swell up HUGE like a plum and she will bleed. But she shouldn't really be in pain. She might be more clingy, but she shouldn't require anything for pain. If she's in pain, that makes me think there's something else going on. If her anus is swollen, I'd have the vet look at her anal glands as they might be full or impacted or infected.


i ment the front part lol it mite just be because she dont like me poking her there LOL and yeah shes gone REALLY clingy LOL


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

the first week isnt that bad, the 2nd n 3rd are where they bleeed n bleed n bleed lol we just went through it recently with freeta, (her apointment for spay is thhis coming month so we just let her go through it). They get blood everywher and drip everywhere, so what we did was go to petsmart and got xs diapers, they have a spot for there tail and all. When u take em out 2 go potty u simply take it off them put a new one when shes done pottying. If u have boys around be careful cause it only takes a second for them 2 come attack her, they can sniff a mile away it drove all our neighbors dogs and mother n laws bois crazy!!!!! There temperment changes also, and they get a bit fiesty, and sad. as far as pain i didnt think freeta had any cause she didnt seem to be in pain, even the girl dogs wanted to get at her. The last week she was still swollen but was pretty much gettin over it, now shes like eh bk 2 normal lol. Goood luck, but 4 sure doggie diapers!!! they even have em at walmart but i found em cheaper at petsmart. 

This is how swollen she got through the whole thing. Happened to find this pic with there outside playing pics.










Pic with doggie diaper.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wawies said:


> the first week isnt that bad, the 2nd n 3rd are where they bleeed n bleed n bleed lol we just went through it recently with freeta, (her apointment for spay is thhis coming month so we just let her go through it). They get blood everywher and drip everywhere, so what we did was go to petsmart and got xs diapers, they have a spot for there tail and all. When u take em out 2 go potty u simply take it off them put a new one when shes done pottying. If u have boys around be careful cause it only takes a second for them 2 come attack her, they can sniff a mile away it drove all our neighbors dogs and mother n laws bois crazy!!!!! There temperment changes also, and they get a bit fiesty, and sad. as far as pain i didnt think freeta had any cause she didnt seem to be in pain, even the girl dogs wanted to get at her. The last week she was still swollen but was pretty much gettin over it, now shes like eh bk 2 normal lol. Goood luck, but 4 sure doggie diapers!!! they even have em at walmart but i found em cheaper at petsmart.


ok thank you! i willl be getting some!  x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the plain colored ones, 2 me they fit better then the designer looking ones above that i posted. They are 5 bucks cheaper also for a pack of 10 or 12  on this one i tucked em under a bit so they wouldnt come off, during playtiime they come off if its not secure, thankfully there the velcro kind and not tape .


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wawies said:


> This is the plain colored ones, 2 me they fit better then the designer looking ones above that i posted. They are 5 bucks cheaper also for a pack of 10 or 12  on this one i tucked em under a bit so they wouldnt come off, during playtiime they come off if its not secure, thankfully there the velcro kind and not tape .


thank you  i will be getting some this week


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Not all bitches bleed. Mine don't. 
Mark in your diary as day one and do not take her anywhere male dogs could be for 3-4 weeks. If she is bleeding she is likelyto stop in about a weeks time which is when she has ovulated... Then she will
Bleed for a week after. She should keep herself clean. I don't use nappies or knickers. 

Please read up on pyometra anyone with an intact bitch needs to be aware of the signs and symptoms. Not sure if you have male dogs but even if they are neutered keep them away as they can tie and it can be very very dangerous. 

You can spay her in 3 months


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> Not all bitches bleed. Mine don't.
> Mark in your diary as day one and do not take her anywhere male dogs could be for 3-4 weeks. If she is bleeding she is likelyto stop in about a weeks time which is when she has ovulated... Then she will
> Bleed for a week after. She should keep herself clean. I don't use nappies or knickers.
> 
> ...


thank you! and i dont have any male dogs but there is ones around where we live so i will be sure to carry her at all times  x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Tillie is growing up..


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

rubia said:


> Wow Tillie is growing up..


ik! lol its so strange! to me she still that little thing that fitted in my hand  but soon shes gonna be an adult! :O lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I had to use packaging tape to hold the diapers on Lacey, and she STILL wiggled out of them. I ended up just penning her up in the kitchen and letting her stay on the floor (easy clean-up and no fuss with the diapers). She didn't have a lot of bleeding, so it wasn't too bad. She did turn into a moody little BRAT, though. I think every dog is different!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> I had to use packaging tape to hold the diapers on Lacey, and she STILL wiggled out of them. I ended up just penning her up in the kitchen and letting her stay on the floor (easy clean-up and no fuss with the diapers). She didn't have a lot of bleeding, so it wasn't too bad. She did turn into a moody little BRAT, though. I think every dog is different!


awwhh lol! and yep tillies VERY moody atm! she bite my fot cause i woke her!  LOL!


----------

